# Wood Pigeon with growths on face/head



## Juliag

I have a feral wood pigeon, juvenile which has growths over it's head and seems to be alone, other pigeons chase or ignore it. There was another recently with canker, but this has large growths visible on it face. 
Any ideas what I should (if possible) do? This is not the first time I've seen pigeons with these growths in my garden, hereditary? I'm in Wimbledon, London England.


----------



## John_D

Hi Julia

One possibility is avian pox virus. This causes growths or lesions on the (usually) unfeathered areas like around the beak and eyes. It can also develop as lesions inside the beak.

If you can catch and secure the bird, placing in a cage or box, in a safe place away from any pets (furred or feathered) and maybe get a couple of pics (we can advise how to upload them) then hopefully we can see what the problem is.

Best if bird can be placed on a heatpad or a well wrapped hotwater bottle, to conserve its energy.

If it is pox, it is contagious to other pigeons but not to people, but wash hands after handling in case of inadvertently 'transporting' the virus.

John


----------



## Juliag

Hello again,
I've taken some pictures,how do I upload them, they're in my photo gallery.....?


----------



## John_D

Hi

As per my PM


----------



## Juliag

*Pigeon with growths*

Here are pictures of the baby pigeon....


----------



## John_D

Looks like avian pox to me, anyway, as it's on the exterior of the beak and (I think) around at least one eye.

If it is, there's no medication to treat it, being a virus, though a diluted iodine solution (like Betadine, if available here) can be carefully dabbed onto the lesions in an attempt to help them dry up faster, provided it doesn't get in the eyes. If it is also inside the beak, the bird would likely need help with feeding.

The outlook is not good for a wood pigeon with pox, unlike with feral pigeons, but you'd need to take him in to check how bad it is.



John


----------



## Feefo

I am afraid that is pox, juvenile wood pigeons tend to get in in autumn and the wood pigeon strain is a particularly nasty, often deadly one!

Please try to catch it and take it to a wildlife rescue centre, it won't survive in the wild and the infection can spread to other woodies.


----------



## Juliag

OK - Any tips on how to catch it and where to take it? And thank you for your kind help.
It's so upsetting to see him..


----------



## John_D

Hi Julia

He may not be very mobile anyway, so throwing a towel over him and grabbing him could work. If he is able to fly, that could be more difficult. Just give it a try first.

The following possibilities are from this list of rescue places

__________________________________________________________

Swan and Friends Bird Rescue
55 Copsleigh Avenue ,
Salfords,
Redhill,
Surrey RG1 5BQ


Telephone 01737 773712 or 07712 753919

Pigeons count as friends of the swans. Links to other sanctuaries.

____________________________________________________________

Pigeon Recovery
8 Vermont Road
Sutton
Surrey

If there is no-one in, facilities exist outside the front door for leaving poorly pigeons, and the sanctuary owners are never away overnight. If at all possible, a small contribution posted through the letterbox when you leave the bird(s) would go towards paying for the bird’s treatment, food etc.

_________________________________________________________

For the first one, check with them giving the 'diagnosis'

John


----------



## Juliag

Once again, many thanks. He can fly at the moment, so I'll keep you posted on any progress. Julia


----------



## PigeonQueen

Hi Julia, the place nearest to you would be Pigeon Recovery 8 vermont road sutton surrey. You can leave the pigeon outside in the boxes which are next to the front door. The boxes are checked so dont worry if you dont get an answer from knocking on the front door. They are VERY busy.

You can take the train to Sutton Common from Wimbledon. There are two trains an hour and takes 15 mins approx. Then 5 mins walk from station. I think trains from wimbledon are 14 and 47 past the hour from platform 9.

Jayne

By the way, just for possible future use, there is an excellent avain vet at Companion Care Vet surgery, which is inside Pets at Home in Raynes Park. Vet is called Retief Ehlers and has good knowledge on all pigeons and birds.


----------

